# AR4 2009 vs AR4 2010



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Folks

can anyone advice me on the difference between the AR4 2009 as compared to 2010?


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Ovid77 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> can anyone advice me on the difference between the AR4 2009 as compared to 2010?


They talk about it in a thread below I think, but I'm pretty sure the 2010 AR4 is basically the 2009 AR2 (in regards to frame, UHM). The 2009 AR4 (HM) frame is no longer made.


----------



## quanster42 (Mar 6, 2009)

the current website lists the AR4 with an HM frame. earlier it was UHM, right when the site launched for the 2010 stuff and superdave confirmed UHM for the AR4...maybe they scaled back?


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Guys  i cannot wait any longer.. i gotta the 2009 AR4.. cannot look back now


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Yup, you are right....if you blow up the picture of the AR4 as well, it says HM on it, not UHM....must have been some changes made.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

2010 AR4 is ordered! Should have it by this time next week.....this is worse than waiting for Xmas to come.....


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

The Clyde said:


> 2010 AR4 is ordered! Should have it by this time next week.....this is worse than waiting for Xmas to come.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

I gotta my AR4 2009.. it feels good


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Telling me one more week....wait is killing me!!


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Clyde...which bike do you have coming ?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

UpStroke said:


> Clyde...which bike do you have coming ?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2426126&postcount=6


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

brentster said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2426126&postcount=6


I haven't seen a new AR4 yet. The bike shop has an AR2 and 3
on the floor.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Well boys the bike is in!!!! But I had my wisdom teeth yanked out today and a wedding this weekend out of state, so I'll be picking it up on Monday and giving everyone some nice bike porn!! Sooooo excited.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

wut r u gunna build it up with? or is it the complete bike?


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

The Clyde said:


> Well boys the bike is in!!!! But I had my wisdom teeth yanked out today and a wedding this weekend out of state, so I'll be picking it up on Monday and giving everyone some nice bike porn!! Sooooo excited.


The shop has the AR2 and AR3 need some pics of the AR4!


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

It's the complete bike. 56cm AR4 2010. T-minus 2 days.


----------



## msosbo (Aug 19, 2008)

T minus 5 days for my '09 AR4...the wait is killing me.:mad2:


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Finally!!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That's so friggin nice. I like how "Felt" is written down the front of the seat tube. You might have to go thirsty or wear a camelback so you don't cover it up. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

The new Ultegra Looks Hot !


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats! it looks good  i cannot wait any longer so i am riding the AR4 2009... feels good too


----------

